# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Đà Lạt và những loài hoa đẹp mà không đẹp

## yeuhanoi

Không ít loại hoa đẹp như tú cầu, hoa chuông, đỗ quyên… có thể gây nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe con người.
Có những loài hoa chỉ để ngắm, thậm chí ngắm từ xa và tuyệt đối không được ăn:

*Đậu tía* 
Là một loài cây thân leo họ đậu thường được trồng ở hàng rào hoặc giàn cao với những chùm hoa màu tím rất lãng mạn. Những việc nếm thử chúng có thể khiến bạn bị nôn mửa và tiêu chảy. Cây này có tên tiếng Việt là Tử Đinh Hương ( Glycine)


*Mao địa hoàng* 
Là một loài hoa đẹp với những chùm hoa chĩa thẳng lên trời như một ngọn tháp. Loài hoa này cũng là nguyên liệu để bào chế thuốc chữa bệnh tim và một số bệnh thường gặp khác như thiếu máu và táo bón. Nhưng nếu ăn tươi, chúng có thể gây rối loạn nhịp tim và đau bụng dữ dội.


*Hoa tú cầu* 
Mọc thành những chùm hình tròn như quả cầu là cây hoa được trồng phổ biến trong sân vườn. Nhưng nếu ăn những bông hoa này, bạn sẽ bị đau bụng trong nhiều giờ. Trường hợp nặng có thể dẫn đến hôn mê và co giật.


*Hoa chuông* 
Có hình dáng rất đáng yêu, nhưng tiếc thay đây cũng là một loài hoa độc. Nếu ăn chúng bạn sẽ bị đau bụng, tiêu chảy và đau cơ bắp. Rối loạn nhịp tim cũng có thể là một triệu chứng đi kèm.


*Hồng môn*
Tất cả lá và cành của cây hoa hồng môn, một loài hoa có hình dáng kỳ lạ, đều có nhiều độc tố. Ăn phải cây hoa này, miệng bạn đau rát và sưng tấy, giọng nói có thể bị khàn.


Hoa cúc 
Thường được gắn với mùa thu và là một loài hoa phổ biến nhất, nhưng hoa cúc không hoàn toàn vô hại. Nhụy của loài hoa này có thể gây mẩn ngứa cho một số người.


*Trúc đào*
Là một loài cây cảnh được trồng phổ biến trên đường phố. Tuy vậy, cây này rất độc, có khả năng gây chết người nếu hấp thụ quá nhiều vào cơ thể qua đường tiêu hóa hay niêm mạc. Thậm chí, việc hít phải khói từ cây trúc đào cháy cũng có thể rối loạn nhịp tim.


*Hoa đỗ quyên* 
Thường mọc thành chùm lớn rực rỡ vào mùa xuân và thu hút được nhiều loài ong đến hút mật. Nhưng nếu ăn loại mật ong làm từ loài hoa này hoặc ăn lá của chúng, bạn có thể bị phồng rộp miệng, nôn mửa, tiêu chảy và ngứa ngáy trong da cho đến nhức đầu, đau cơ, mờ mắt. Ăn với lượng lớn có thể dẫn đến chậm nhịp tim, co giật, hôn mê và tử vong.


*Hoa thủy tiên*
Với vẻ đẹp nõn nà và hương thơm quyến rũ, hoa thủy tiên là một trong những biểu tượng của mùa xuân. Nhưng nếu ăn củ của chúng, bạn có thể nôn mửa và tiêu chảy.


*Anh túc* 


Là loài hoa có nhiều màu sắc đẹp, được ưa chuộng ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Nhưng nó còn một tên khác: hoa thuốc phiện. Chúng chính là nguyên liệu để bào chế thuốc phiện và nhiều loại ma túy khác.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

